# Belly button comfort



## lmitchell0012 (Mar 20, 2010)

I was just wondering, do any of your LO's play with their belly buttons (CONSTANTLY lol)? I volunteer at a daycare program at our church and one of boys there has a funny little quirk. Whenever he gets nervous or upset about something, he lifts up his shirt and starts messing with it (or twisting it, fidgeting with it, etc.). Seriously, I've never seen a kid have so much fun with their belly button!

So, I was wondering, do any of your kids play with their belly buttons and if they do do they have outie belly buttons or innies?? Actually, now that I think of it, I've never even seen an outie lol. Does anyone have a picture??


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you kidding? My son has made for other children in his room to start playing with THEIR belly buttons.

He still has a bit of an imbilical hernia from when he was a baby (screamer) So his sticks out quite a bit. Especially when hes had a nice big meal, and his tummy is sticking out.

BUTTEY, BUTTEY, he exclaims as he lifts his shirt and fiddles with it. Cracks me right up.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

My 18 month old just recently discovered her belly button, and mine with is now starting to stick out due to my PG and she LOVES playing with her, mine and her daddy's







We are working on eyes, nose, ears etc, but at this point, she thinks all those words mean belly button







:


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Liberty5_3000 (Feb 12, 2007)

My son's is actually a bit calloused from him playing with it so much. He really digs at it and picks at it. Its an innnie, but he can pull it out.


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

My son has a friend, who at 3, still plays with his. In fact, he can always be seen in the same pose - a finger in the belly button, and a thumb in the mouth. Always. lol


----------



## stephck (Aug 28, 2007)

My daughter went through a phase where she wanted to play with mine while she nursed. Now she mostly ding dongs occasionally.


----------



## kai28 (Sep 9, 2008)

oh. yes. my DS (13 mo) is obsessed with MY belly button, and I'm trying to transfer obsession to his own belly button. He knows where it is (can point it out - both his & mine, but half the time thinks mine is his), but he prefers mine. Apparently it's very comforting. but highly annoying (to me). I know he's tired or needs comfort because he comes over to play with my belly button.


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

DS definitely has an interest in his, but it's not as extreme as others have described. Funny story about it though - last night he was poking at his, then pointed at mine and asked "Push button?". Since that's exactly what he says when he want to push the doorbell, it totally cracked DH & I up!


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Ds2 loves belly buttons. His, mine, dh's. Even with clothes on he'll play with it through his onesie







. His is a bit of an outie. I don't think I have any pics handy right now.


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Mine does. I am afraid that it will get calloused, so I've started putting him in onsies to cut down on his belly button play time.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmitchell0012* 
Actually, now that I think of it, I've never even seen an outie lol. Does anyone have a picture??

On your only other MDC thread, you said that *your* "little guy" has an outie, and now you've never seen one?

I'm really curious, and a little disturbed, about why you're asking (on BOTH threads) to see pictures of other childrens belly buttons when you supposedly have one of your own.


----------



## lmitchell0012 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm sorry, I should probably clarify. At first, I thought that it was an outie, but a while ago I realized that it was a hernia, so it's technically not an outie, right??


----------



## em123 (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree with changingseasons. Mainly because this same user messaged me on a separate site asking for a pic of my son's belly button. Weird.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

ok, whoa. WTH?!?!?!


----------



## lmitchell0012 (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *em123* 
I agree with changingseasons. Mainly because this same user messaged me on a separate site asking for a pic of my son's belly button. Weird.


Do I know you from somewhere?? I think you have me confused with someone else.


----------

